# Post Performance Pavoni Puckology



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Not usually a fan of over-diagnosing finished pucks, the ones on my sage always looked the same with maybe a variation in wetness.

But the pucks on the Pavoni seem to tell a story. 
This one seems to have massive edge channeling? I couldn't see the pour as it was with the spouted PF, all coming out the left! 
Grind was maybe a bit fine and tamp too hard, took a good 40 seconds to extract and was hitting 9-10bar at times


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@TomHughes - Did you unlock it whilst still under pressure? Sometime I get funny puck cracks around the edge if I unlock it too quickly due to the pressure difference.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @TomHughes - Did you unlock it whilst still under pressure? Sometime I get funny puck cracks around the edge if I unlock it too quickly due to the pressure difference.


 No, having had a recent sneeze I left in there till all pressure was gone!


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

Ah, that was the full extent of my puck scrying suggestions unfortunately! 😂

Will be interested to hear what other people suggest.


----------

